# chitinase



## seeker of truth (Jul 11, 2004)

Does anybody have any information or experience using chitinase as a bark beetle deterrent? A new company in my area is claiming its a organic fix for our bark beetle epidemic. I can't find any independent research or documentation.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 22, 2004)

Never heard of it but we can't use alot of things the boys down south can
Keep us posted if you find something
John


----------

